# Pickens Gate?



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey, does the gate at Pickens still open automatically at 5:00?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I believe so. I think the gate just automatically opens, nobody wants to tend to the gate at 5am.


----------

